# NBA's Next Impact International Player



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

With Rudy Fernandez coming over this year and a lot of hype around him, I wonder whom everyone is looking toward as the next "impact" international player in the NBA. I put quotes around "impact" because it can be defined in a lot of ways, and I'll leave you to your own definitions (but please be sure to include them: star, solid role-player, whatever). *This choice can be a young rookie, an older rookie making the leap or even an existing NBA player who improves significantly.* Who are you looking for to produce big(ger) things in the NBA in 2008-09, and why?


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope Belinelli (his minutes should increase) and i bet on Marc Gasol among rookies...

Rudy Fernandez should have a good season but i doubt he'll have so much PT in his rookie year...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I wasn't thinking of Marc Gasol but that's a great choice: he should get a lot of playing time, and he's so strong, physically mature, and has experience in America (high school) before returning to Europe to play pro ball. As for Bellineli, I'd like to see it, but Nellie sure didn't take to him last year. (Funny after how he touted him before and early in the season. But that's Nellie, I guess.) I think you're dead-on on Fernandez. He may be ready to play, but that team has plenty of talent. He's really going to have to produce in practice and games to beat out the likes of Roy, Webster, Blake and Bayless.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Danilo! 




I hope.


----------

